# new dunhill pipe. good buy?



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Sold an ol truck part for $100. Planned on using it to place a nice order of tobacco on 4noggins. Had my cart full and everything. But could not place the order til tomorrow. Drove into town and stopped by the local cigar shop that has a few pipes and pipe related things (no tinned tobacco though  ) to get some more pipe cleaners and a rubber thing for the mouth piece of my new charatan (again thanks to TXsmoker for tue aswome pipe)and another one for my corncob and my savinelli alligator, as my teeth destroy there'd things every few weeks.... and they had a huge sale. All savinellis and petersons 50% off. And willey's 15% off. But almost everything was gone, I decided two pipes was better than more baccy. But I was not 'in love' with the two pipes I picked out, but i did like them. There was a box I saw with dunhill on it. Curiosity got me andbi had a look. The shop owner was already there talkative mg to me, and I fellbin love with this pipe. Don't know why, but I did. Long story short, I walked out with a slightly used dunhill root briar 4102. Great condition. The owner said the guy he got it from smoked it 7 times, and then put it up and never used it after that, its a 2003. Not really even any cake build up in it yet. I took a pipe cleaner too it and I swear the pipe cleaned the cleaner. Lol. It was still perfectly white. I will smoke it tomorrow. I did a search for that pipe obligated ne, hoping to see a used one for sale to see its price. Or to see what they go for new, and couldn't find either. But I did find what the 4102 means. The 4 is the size, the 1 is the mouth piece, and the 02 is the shape (but I couldn't find a chart telling me what the name of that shape is) anyone got any more info on this? Or can anyone find a new or used of this for sale. Was I right that $100 (actually, it was $ before tax, basically $100 after tax) was a good deal? I wouldn't resell it but if I did what would its value be? I can't wait to try it out tomorrow, i really do feel a connection with this pipe for some reason.

Here are a few pics I took. I really hope I made the right choice getting this one pipe instead of two or three petersons/savinellis, the only real downside is I stillbdont own a peterson. But I have plans on changing that in a couple months. Also, there is a funky red spot in one picture. Its odd because that spot is not on the pipe at all. Camera just decided to add something extra.....

....are these dunhill pipes really as good as there made out to be? And is the white dot sapose to be a little off center?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

$100???? You're pulling our legs, right? Man, between this and CWL's "Treasure of the Aged Tobaccos" experience, I'm starting to feel a bit left out...


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks beautiful to me. A true work of art.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

A Dunhill Root Briar from $100 is most certainly a good deal. I think he was pulling your leg about the prior usage, though. To me, it looks to have had more than 7 smokes go through it, and there is a lot of scoring inside from someone reaming or picking out the dottle. No, the white spot is not supposed to be off center, which could mean it is a poorly made replacement stem, or it simply left the factory that way. But otherwise you have a true bargain. 

I have a modern Dunhill pipe, and although I like it I'm of the opinion that they are terribly overpriced. I think if Dunhill actually still oil cured their briars and did all the work by hand (or at least did all the work at their own factory) the prices would be justified. But although they make some beautiful pipes today, so do a lot of people, many of whom offer better quality (see your offset white spot). Other than the name there is little that distinguishes Dunhill from other high-end pipe makers today. 

Don't let that dampen your purchase, though. Dunhill is still a nice pipe, highly collectible, should smoke well, and looks great. And for the price you paid you can only expect to get a lot more money for it someday. Great find!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks! Wonder if there is a way to tell if its an after market stem. If so, how big of an effect would this have on the overall worth of this pipe? If anyone lied it would be the guy the shop got it from. The stem seems well made, but im no expert.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

gibson_es said:


> Thanks! Wonder if there is a way to tell if its an after market stem. If so, how big of an effect would this have on the overall worth of this pipe? If anyone lied it would be the guy the shop got it from. The stem seems well made, but im no expert.


Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if it is the original stem. The stem on my Dunhill is less than perfect. How will it affect value? Like any noticeable flaw it will bring it down, but an offset dot is not a huge deal, especially since getting a replacement white spot stem that is as good as or better than the original isn't too tough. A root briar like this would probably go for $600 - $700 new, I'm guessing. The fact that you got it used for $100 in good shape means you needn't worry about how the offset dot will affect value.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool buy Blake. Makes me want to fire up one of my Dunhills.










Oh yea, nothing wrong with not owning a Peterson when you have better pipes. Ive never owned a Pete, Stanwell, or any cobs.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

That's good. I have been looking at dunhill estates on pipesandcigars, smokingpipes and a couple other sights and there don't seem to be any under$ 220, and that one had a remplacememnt stem... there was one from 1930's with replacememnt stem that was $125. Buy it didn't look too good. Safe to say I came in in the good here. Thanks for the help.... I can't wait to light something up inside it. I just have to decide what nice pipes adam! Very beautiful.... I thought the dunhill pipe was kind of an ironic buy considering I was there for something fifths charstan... givin the history between dunhill and charatan. Lol. Being as they were once 'foes' I can't wait to smoke them a few times and see how they compare. I noticed a similarity one one aspect between the pipes. When the stem is off, and you look at the hole were the smoke goes through from the bowl to the stem. There the excact same. Were as my other 3 briars have nothing similar. Coincidence?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Take a look at what estate Dunhills sell for on smokingpipes and ebay. I don't think I've ever seen one that wasn't a stanky smelling, chipped up, chewed up mess go for less than $100, and you got the box as well. I think it will make you feel very good about your purchase. While some feel they are over priced, I still think they have a classic styling and quality that is hard to beat. I'd love a Ruby Bark 4110, which is the classiest pipe I've ever seen. If I ever had $425 to spend on a pipe I'd pick one up in a shot. I wonder what the red stain on the shank is and if it can be removed? Anyway, I think you could turn around and sell it today on Ebay for more than you paid for it. Great purchase, IMO. Enjoy!

Edit: I see you checked out the prices of used Dunhills while I was typing, lol. You got a good deal, my friend.

Edit: BTW, As for the shape I'd say that's a pretty classic bent brandy.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> Oh yea, nothing wrong with not owning a Peterson when you have better pipes. Ive never owned a Pete, Stanwell, or any cobs.


What a nice pipe. Classic!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> What a nice pipe. Classic!


Thank you. My dad had quite a collection and only bought good stuff. Out of over 45 pipes, there are only 10 or so that I smoke with any regularity.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> Oh yea, nothing wrong with not owning a Peterson when you have better pipes. Ive never owned a Pete, Stanwell, or any cobs.


I guess all us Pete, Stanwell and Cob smokers will just head to the corner and hang our heads in shame! :bowdown:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> Thank you. My dad had quite a collection and only bought good stuff. Out of over 45 pipes, there are only 10 or so that I smoke with any regularity.


Even better that it comes from your Dad and you have that connection. I love Dublins!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I guess all us Pete, Stanwell and Cob smokers will just head to the corner and hang our heads in shame! :bowdown:


Nothing against them, I mean no offence. They are great pipes, but I cant find a reason to buy one when Ive got Charatan's, Comoy's, Caminetto's, Lorenzo's, GBD's, Wilmer's and Nording's sitting around never getting smoked. Ive even got a gourd Calabash that I never smoke.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Take a look at what estate Dunhills sell for on smokingpipes and ebay. I don't think I've ever seen one that wasn't a stanky smelling, chipped up, chewed up mess go for less than $100, and you got the box as well. I think it will make you feel very good about your purchase. While some feel they are over priced, I still think they have a classic styling and quality that is hard to beat. I'd love a Ruby Bark 4110, which is the classiest pipe I've ever seen. If I ever had $425 to spend on a pipe I'd pick one up in a shot. I wonder what the red stain on the shank is and if it can be removed? Anyway, I think you could turn around and sell it today on Ebay for more than you paid for it. Great purchase, IMO. Enjoy!
> 
> Edit: I see you checked out the prices of used Dunhills while I was typing, lol. You got a good deal, my friend.
> 
> Edit: BTW, As for the shape I'd say that's a pretty classic bent brandy.


Im not sure about what that red is. At first I just thought it was camera tricks. Buy now that I have light to see it its quite obvious that its there. Its also a little around the dunhill logo. It seems like its part of the wood. A flaw in the wood maybe?

As far as peterson go I mainly just want a few different xl11's and 05's. I love hat shape. Its my favorite shape pall pipes I think. More so the xl11 because its larger. If my old bumpee sells I might look for an xl11 p lip estate.. can be had for$ 30 or so I assume.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> Nothing against them, I mean no offence. They are great pipes, but I cant find a reason to buy one when Ive got Charatan's, Comoy's, Caminetto's, Lorenzo's, GBD's, Wilmer's and Nording's sitting around never getting smoked. Ive even got a gourd Calabash that I never smoke.


Those gourd calabash pipes are awesome! Ima get one one day. I love the way they look and the largeness of them.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> Nothing against them, I mean no offence. They are great pipes, but I cant find a reason to buy one when Ive got Charatan's, Comoy's, Caminetto's, Lorenzo's, GBD's, Wilmer's and Nording's sitting around never getting smoked. Ive even got a gourd Calabash that I never smoke.


I know. I was just teasing you, sorry if that didn't come across in my post. If my Dad left me a case of Dunhills, et al I don't think I'd have bought any Petes or Savs either! You got to smoke that Calabash though, and do your best Sherlock Holmes...it's elementary!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I guess all us Pete, Stanwell and Cob smokers will just head to the corner and hang our heads in shame! :bowdown:


Lol. Hey, I had nothing But a corn cob for about a year. Lol.... I just can't take care of them. I treat rmy briars like royalty, but I guess knowini can get a brand new corn con for $7 at Walgreens, I tend to be more harsh on them. I use mine as a dedicated pipe to an OTC Tobacco. I like the bacc but it leaves a taste in a pipe and makes all other baxcys in that pile taste nasty. So I leave the corn cob to it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> As far as peterson go I mainly just want a few different xl11's and 05's. I love hat shape. Its my favorite shape pall pipes I think. More so the xl11 because its larger. If my old bumpee sells I might look for an xl11 p lip estate.. can be had for$ 30 or so I assume.


I too love many of the Peterson shapes (06, 106, 120, 999, etc). I think they have a masculine, classic estetic that is very appealing. Probably why I love Dunhill shapes as well. I've never smoked a p-lip though. My Petes are fishtails. I should probably try one sometime for the classic Peterson experience.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I know. I was just teasing you, sorry if that didn't come across in my post. If my Dad left me a case of Dunhills, et al I don't think I'd have bought any Petes or Savs either! You got to smoke that Calabash though, and do your best Sherlock Holmes...it's elementary!


Little fun fact, sherlock holmes actually did not smoke a calabash, not originally, that portrail of him came from the old movies. In the original books he smoked something else. But for the life or me can't remember what it was... and many people don't know that Watson smoked a pipe as well.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I know. I was just teasing you, sorry if that didn't come across in my post. If my Dad left me a case of Dunhills, et al I don't think I'd have bought any Petes or Savs either! You got to smoke that Calabash though, and do your best Sherlock Holmes...it's elementary!





indigosmoke said:


> I too love many of the Peterson shapes (06, 106, 120, 999, etc). I think they have a masculine, classic estetic that is very appealing. Probably why I love Dunhill shapes as well. I've never smoked a p-lip though. My Petes are fishtails. I should probably try one sometime for the classic Peterson experience.


Same here with. The p lip. My only concern with them is that I can't put the rubber whatchamacallit on it to help protect it against me... so I don't see my self owningmore then one or two unless I just fall in love with the p lip.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Even better that it comes from your Dad and you have that connection. I love Dublins!


My Dad smoked Half n Half out of a no name briar, but if I had one of his pipes I would treasure it and think about him while I smoked H&H out of it. (even though I can't stand burley)


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I know. I was just teasing you, sorry if that didn't come across in my post. If my Dad left me a case of Dunhills, et al I don't think I'd have bought any Petes or Savs either! You got to smoke that Calabash though, and do your best Sherlock Holmes...it's elementary!


Ive just never been much on bent pipes. Slender, straight stemmed pipes are my favorites.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> Little fun fact, sherlock holmes actually did not smoke a calabash, not originally, that portrail of him came from the old movies. In the original books he smoked something else. But for the life or me can't remember what it was... and many people don't know that Watson smoked a pipe as well.


You are correct sir! In fact, I believe the use of a calabash for Sherlock was made popular by the actor William Gillette who was a vain man and liked the calabash because it curved down and did not block the view of his face! It was also used by other actors because of its size which makes it an interesting easily seen prop in stage plays. Of course Basil Rathbone's Holmes is probably the most famous.

I once read that early illustrations of Holmes often depict him smoking a long stemmed clay pipe.

For me, Holmes will always be Jeremy Brett, so I picture Holmes smoking a variety of pipes (billiards, dublins, churchwardens, etc.) as Brett's Holmes does.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> Ive just never been much on bent pipes. Slender, straight stemmed pipes are my favorites.


Nice calabash. You'd be out of your gourd not to smoke it.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Nice calabash. You'd be out of your gourd not to smoke it.


Yea, pack that monster bowl with Tambo and OD, lol. I might end up smoking a bowl through it sooner or later.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> Ive just never been much on bent pipes. Slender, straight stemmed pipes are my favorites.


Beautiful, just beautiful.

See, got to have those mouth pieces.



















Im TXsmokers oposite, im akk about the bent pipes, I have three bent and three straight. But two of the straight were my great granpas, the only thing I nave from him (one has no stem) and the third is a corn cob. Just wanted one and the only way for me to get a bent corncob os to order it online. The only three in rotation are the three bent. The one straight you see pictured, a finsbury II will be in rotation when I get it sent to sammybirdland for restoration


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Nachman said:


> My Dad smoked Half n Half out of a no name briar, but if I had one of his pipes I would treasure it and think about him while I smoked H&H out of it. (even though I can't stand burley)


Thats why I always keep some burley lite around. That was my dads go to smoke, and usauly in a meer billiard that seemed to be his go to pipe. The pipes my dad smoked often, I treasure and hold dear. He was also a compulsive buyer and worked part time on and off at a B&M. That means a lot of pipes that got smoked once, in front of my mom, to convince her he didnt buy yet another pipe that he wouldnt smoke, and never again.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

I think you did outstanding for a 100 bucks.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I couldn't wait til later this after noon. I just HAD to give it a go, so I packed a bowl and drove around on the golf cart til it was finished. Lol




























It smokes great, glad I got it. It might be worth twice what I spent, but I don't see myself selling it anytime soon.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Ya that's for sure a keeper.

Nice find man!


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

That's a nice score! I know you'll enjoy it.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

This pipe is quite Amazing. I have been smoking it for a while now, bowl after bowl and it don't get hot. barely even warm,I smoked 6 bowls back to back and it was cool to the touch. Amazing.


----------

